# new tank



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

just baught a 55 Gal just wondering on the live stock i was thinking

Definate list
4xnemos
1xblenny
1xbasslet
1xdartfish
1xpuffer(horned)
1xclown tang
4xcleaner wrasse


and wat i would like in addition is

wish list
1xeel
1xlion fish
1xtrigger
1xdragonet

but i dont think they r compadable with each other or the ones i can definatly keep.
i know i couldnt have any type of shrimp if i have my wishlist but those fish r so damn cool...wish i had enough space for a sting ray
anyone seem this is a fair descision for the new setup?


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

whoops posted in wrong section could this be moved to starting and maintaining plz


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

moved to starting and maintaining.


well you cant have the large predator fish with the small fish. so you need to decide what you want more.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Also the 4 cleaner wrasse. Only one. The rest will starve.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah it needs to either be freindly or predatorial. You will lose all your small fish if you put an eel or lion fish in there.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Andre said:


> yeah it needs to either be freindly or predatorial. You will lose all your small fish if you put an eel or lion fish in there.


But, Andre, according to his post, he has two stocking list options unless you are talking about the dragonette instead.

Edit: Never you mind. There's a wishlist but no lionfish unfortunately in your tank. They do eat smaller fish when I had one before.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

one is a deffinite list and one is a dream list. I was thinking he meant he would like to get the others just a different day.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Andre said:


> one is a deffinite list and one is a dream list. I was thinking he meant he would like to get the others just a different day.


I did notice soon enough a sentence about 'wish list'. My bad...


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

damn...even if i kept the eel well fed in a corner it would still go after those fish? they r pretty fast fish wouldnt think an eel is to fast...as for the lion fish/triggers yea i know they r preditory even if i put heaps of LR so the smaller fish could get around without being hassled is out of the question?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you still cant do it. no matter what you try to do the predatory fish will kill your smaller peacefull fish.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

so every one of my definate fish is ok? and NONE of my wishlist will work?any more ideas to liven up the definate fish and recomendations?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Your definite list is way to large. I would maybe think about the definite list above 100g. 

Think about 2 clowns (there are no nemo fish in nature), 1 chalk basslet, 1, scooter blenny or 1 algae blenny, and maybe 1 yellow tang. That would be my entire list for acceptable and responsible fish husbandry from the list you provided. You could keep inverts and some easy to care for corals with this setup as well.

Other wise you might go entirely predator tank and try 1 dwarf lion like a fumanchu and 1 snowflake eel with nothing else in the tank fish wise. Few inverts as they might be eaten and no corals.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah and if you dont listen to the advice you deffenitly DO NOT WANT ANY SPECIES OF PUFFERS with small fish or any coral for that matter.


----------



## ziggy222 (May 13, 2007)

marineandreef.com has a fish compatability chart.but i can tell you the puffer is a no go.i'll tear up a reef.also only one wrass per tank unless you have a tank more than twice your size and their known jumpers and you need perfect water quality for a long time before atempting cleaner wrass in particular.now as far as the the 2nd wish list,i would scratch all of them accept maybe the draggonet,but look them up 1st so you know what your getting into.you will need a sump with lots of copods in it for it to live off of cause it will eat all of the ones in the main tank fast.most of the time their too skinny by the time they get used to dead food for them to survive.its sad to watch.you can get away with a fuzzy dwarf lion if you don't over stock but at some point its gonna eat at least one other fish or 2.


----------



## ziggy222 (May 13, 2007)

opps,i meant that it'll tear up the reef lol.i typed i'll tear up the reef.that sounds bad


----------

